# Witch Hazel



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gents

Good morning, on my way to the gym.

Who still uses witch Hazel?
What types you get.
I know wrong forum, trying to bring the heat off of the gay marriage forum, with this hot topic!

Nice day


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*a fine astringent*

I have it (cheap store brand). I think I use(d) it for burns and insect bites.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I have no idea what it's used for, some more examples please...


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*A skin toner*

I use it after I shave, as a toner.
Whatever.
My dad used this and ol spice
Hey, better to be here discussing this, than fighting all the time!!

LOL
Later
Jimmy


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

mpcsb said:


> I have no idea what it's used for, some more examples please...


It's an astringent, it closes up capillaries close to the skin when used topically. It's used wherever you would use an astringent - cleaning up acne, soothing skin irritation - after shaving, for instance, or from insect bites or reactions to poison ivy. It's the active ingredient in a lot of salves and balms, so you can save money by just buying a bottle of witch hazel (it's cheap to make) instead of buying the specially prepared stuff.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

From the old Bugs Bunny cartoons:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never used it but there's this older, independent drug store near our house that sells it on occasion. I do use Bay Rum, Clubman or Lilac Vegetal on occasion.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> I've never used it but there's this older, independent drug store near our house that sells it on occasion. I do use Bay Rum, Clubman or Lilac Vegetal on occasion.


Love the Clubman and Lilac Vegetal, have both. My 70 year old barber (very old school) uses Clubman in his shop. He dabs it on after shaving around my ears and back of my neck. Then he gets out the talc - hair cut there takes an hour - LOL


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

I use the Thayers rose variety after I shave.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I use it daily, my prefered brand is Dickinsons. Witch Hazel is extracted from hazel trees much like maple syrup. As others have noted, it is an astringent and the unique smell- not unpleasant nor perfumy is one of my wakeup ritualsto chase Mr Sandman's sleepy dust from my puffy eyelids and cover up evidence of attempted suicide via shaving.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

Clubman, Lilac vegetal are expensive after shaves. I got a liter of Thayers, a liter now. For 7 dollars and cents.
Wow!
Forget the capillary stuff, You are dead wrong!!!
It does not constrict them, it opens the pores my friends.
Anyway, isnt this more pleasant than fighting!!!
LOL
Later
Pulled Pork
Jimmy


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Throws witch hazel filled balloon at Duke Grad, I don't know if it opens or closes my pores, but who are you to be spying on my doing my morning toilet? ( Runs to bathroom with magnifying glass to observe pores.)


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*KAV*

That was you that said it closed pores. 
Opens!
I think

Nice day
Jimmy


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I will keep an open mind ( trephanation!) on the debate of open or closed pores. All I know is I like it and I want my ballon back. I just ran out this A.M. and my Guerlain Imperiale is down to a few squirts before I smash the bottle for the drops that won't syphon up.Damn this lousy economy, dammit!


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Kav said:


> Throws witch hazel filled balloon at Duke Grad, I don't know if it opens or closes my pores, but who are you to be spying on my doing my morning toilet? ( Runs to bathroom with magnifying glass to observe pores.)


Holy cow - is that you in the YouTube video ? - LOL I thought you posted that yourself - LOL:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

I always rinse my face with cold water after shaving to close the pores. I don't know if witch hazel opens or closes them again though.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Witch hazel is definitely an astringent - an agent that constricts tissues. Weather this opens or closes pores is probably debatable, but I'd guess that it would close them.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witch_hazel_(astringent)


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Opens/Close?*

Gentlemen

Whatever, I thought it was alcohol based, which opens pores. 
KAV is right on this one.
My dad, used this when I was a kid.
Just the straight with hazel.
I had been using the Thayers for a few years, before I use the expensive stumm, my clubman, lilac vegetal.
Later
Nice day my friends


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

witch hazel makes me itch.. I may be allergic...

for nicks/cuts I use the styptic pencil (aluminum dioxide)


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Without being graphic, Witch Hazel is used to relieve tissue swelling on the opposite end of our faces. I did score a minor economic windfall yesterday with the $20 I found in my seabag. Local store closed out CLEARLY NATURAL glycerine soap ( www.clearlynaturalsoaps.com) I love this stuff too, usually go for the strawberry, but any will do. Only problem was it's all the brown, vitamen E bar, all 100 bars. My Gandmother used this vitamen E soap and the smell, along with saved bacon drippings and the dry rot of her overpriced antiques gives me flashbacks. I must run to Toys-R-Us and by some Playdo and sniff it in my car wehn the cops aren't watching.


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

Kav said:


> ...my Guerlain Imperiale is down to a few squirts before I smash the bottle for the drops that won't syphon up...


Lovely juice, but it hardly lasts for half an hour on my skin. I do like the Napoleonic bees on the bottle though.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Guerlain*

Gents

I loved this stuff. I used the Habit Rouge by Guerlain myself.
nice stuff, lasted a while with me. About a few hours.

Nice daay my friends


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I once had some playdo in my jacket pocket, left and forgotten while playing with my nephews. I went to this bachelor party at a strip club. Those girls couldn't keep their hands off me!I never understood Musk though. I mean, who wants to smell like a dead buck in rut is hanging on your shoulders?


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

Kav, you do make me laugh. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Playdo?*

KAV

Again, you are wrong. It is not playdo but glue that makes you high.

Later
Jimmy


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

A young Boy George is staring at me like a gay anglo-irish version of an Easter Island memorial in a thread about witch hazel. And some people say my posts are unintelligible?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*kav*

Saw that

LOL

Nice day
Jimmy


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

It's a great foot soak.

Also... don't laugh... so is the gold Listerine.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Listerine*

Great foot soak. I am laughing.

Nice day


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

If you shout "foot soak" to a load of Afrikanners, they will run like hell.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Witch Hazel sounds like great stuff. You can apparently use the same batch on your face, rear end, and feet.

Probably need to be careful to get the sequence in the right order.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Party*

Gents

I am getting more compliments from all the young 20 yo babes at this part, of my 7 dollar after shave.
More than I ever did.
So much for Penhalgion, Creed or Floris,

Witch hazel is what the women like.

Nice day


----------

